# Was haltet Ihr von den neuen PvP-Realms für World of Warcraft, die speziell für die Arena-Turniere geschaffen werden?



## Flauwy (25. Februar 2008)

*Herzlich willkommen zur wöchentlichen buffed-Umfrage.*

*Worum geht's überhaupt? *
In diesem Forum stellen wir Euch regelmäßig neue Fragen rund um die Welt der Online-Rollenspiele. 
Die Ergebnisse besprechen wir übrigens jeden Freitag in unserer wöchentlichen MP3-Talkrunde, dem buffedCast (HIER KLICKEN).

*Das Thema der Woche:*
In dieser Woche wollen wir wissen, was Ihr von den neuen PvP-Realms für World of Warcraft haltet, die speziell für die Arena-Turniere geschaffen werden.


Viel Spaß beim Abstimmen und Kommentieren wünscht
Euer buffed-Team

p.s.: Die Ergebnisse der letzten Umfrage hört Ihr übrigens im buffedCast 75 (hier anhören)


----------



## Lurock (25. Februar 2008)

Mmmh, ja, ist ja ganz nett, aber ändern wird sich für mich nichts,
wegen mir können die Leute, die das wollen, ja gerne auf den neuen Servern spielen,
ich werde aber auf dem normalen Server bleiben.

Edit meint: Achja, ich hab mal


> Ich mag PvP, aber mit dem System kann ich nichts anfangen.


gewählt, da mich das System halt nicht betrifft/betreffen wird.


----------



## The Holy Paladin (25. Februar 2008)

Kann mir so noch kein Urteil bilden bin auf die Umsetzung dann gespannt.


----------



## Fallout (26. Februar 2008)

Finde ich eine sehr gute Sache. 

Endlich PvP ohne das man sich auf einen Char festlegen muss.
Endlich PvP ohne das man ewig Ehre grinden muss.
Endlich kann man sein Classbuild ändern ohne das man die Leute hinter dem Bildschirm austauschen muss bzw. nen neuen Char einkleiden muss.
Mehr abwechslung, da man alle klassen mal anspielen und testen kann.
Besseres Spielverständniss im allgemeinen, da man dadurch das man alles spielen kann auch die Schwächen der Klasse kennenlernt.

Es gibt sicher noch mehr positive Sachen aber ich muss jetzt schlafen xD

Ich denke, dass ist mit das beste was Blizz in letzter Zeit eingefallen ist.

cya & gn8 ^^


----------



## Cyral (26. Februar 2008)

> Endlich PvP ohne das man sich auf einen Char festlegen muss.
> Endlich PvP ohne das man ewig Ehre grinden muss.
> Endlich kann man sein Classbuild ändern ohne das man die Leute hinter dem Bildschirm austauschen muss bzw. nen neuen Char einkleiden muss.
> Mehr abwechslung, da man alle klassen mal anspielen und testen kann.
> Besseres Spielverständniss im allgemeinen, da man dadurch das man alles spielen kann auch die Schwächen der Klasse kennenlernt.



/sign

lasst uns das PVp doch gänzlich auf diese Server legen (und die Sonderregeln für Talente und Spells nur dort festlegen z.B. die verringerte Dauer für CC auf SpielerChars etc.), dann hört Blizzard vielleicht auch endlich auf Regeln und Spass im PVE zu nerven nur damit alles PVP tauglich wird


----------



## Mäuserich (26. Februar 2008)

Mir fehlt da eine andere Antwormöglichkeit: etwas in Richtung "ich mag kein PvP aber schön das es jetzt ne Spielwiese für die PvP'ler gibt" denn ich gönne jedem seinen Spass ^^


----------



## Shasar (26. Februar 2008)

Ja mit fehlt auch so eine Antwortmöglichkeit.
Ich mach kein Arena find aber toll das es diese Server bald geben wird da ich hoffe das dadurch einige der "Profigamer" von unserem Server verschwinden werden, ich spiele nämlich auf einem RP Server und u.a. gehören da diese Spieler zu den mit am meißten störenden ooclern.
Von dem verkaufen von Arenapunkten und ähnlichem fang ich da gar nicht erst an.
Ich befürchte aber das gerade die möchtegern profis nicht wechseln werden weil sie sich nicht mit der besseren Konkurenz auf dem extra Server rumschlagen wollen sondern lieber mit den vermeintlichen "noobs" auf ihrem wo sie dann gern die Kings wären.


----------



## Maelinda (26. Februar 2008)

ich finde man sollte sogar noch weiter gehen und arena nur auf solchen servern veranstallten!

aufgrund der arena werden immer wieder pve talente, die sehr gut waren und sich ins spiel eingepasst haben, generft und wir pve'ler dürfen dann das ganze wieder ausbaden.

open-pvp und battlegrounds JA, arena nein!

vor allem wird die arena sowieso zu einer farce. ich bin ja im todbringer realmpool (dem kleinsten deutschsprachigen) und nicht genug, dass man mit einer "nicht imba" kombo nur mit glück auf 1850 kommt, gibts noch so scherzkekse, die voll S3 equippt jede woche ein neues team aufmachen und alle die "unten" spielen kompromisslos umnuken und auf sowas hab ich keine lust mehr.
es ist zu deprimierend gegen solche kombos 20-25 punkte zu verlieren (auf einer 1800er wertung).

es werden jetzt sicher viele "whine doch" oder "mimimi" kommentare kommen, aber das is mir egal. ich habe abgeschlossen mit der arena!


----------



## Xairon (26. Februar 2008)

Ich mag PVP und ich finds auch kacke, dass ich als "NEWB" gegen S3 Leute antreten muss...Aber ich kann mit dem neuen System nix anfange, denn ich werde sicherlich nicht nochmal Geld ausgeben, damit ich auf einem eigen-, dafür konzepierten Server spielen kann/darf.

BTW, das hab ich auch angeklickt =)


----------



## Badomen (26. Februar 2008)

find ich recht sinnvoll das ein bisschen zu trennen
besonders wenn man grad frisch 70 ist und s3 leute im normalen bg trifft hat man schon ziemlich versch...
Arena hat wie gesagt nicht mehr viel mit wow zu tun, und da kommt es mir genau recht dass sie einen eigenen Server bekommen
aber darüber kann man sich wie immer streiten


----------



## Soramac (26. Februar 2008)

Hat jemand ne Ahnung wie man dort drauf spielt, bin ein sehr guter Arena Spieler, aber finde nirgendswo eine Anleitung wie man da drauf kommt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## humanflower (26. Februar 2008)

Irgendwie fehlt mir die Antwortmöglichkeit: Verdammt jetzt wird WoW E-Sport tauglich und die PvE Spieler müssen unter dem ständigen rumgepatche/generfe leiden.


----------



## Maladin (26. Februar 2008)

Mir fehlt:


> Super! Endlich wird WoW eSports-tauglich, aber für mich ist das nichts.



Ansonsten ist das ein weiterer Schritt von Blizzard, sich einer noch grösseren Fangemeinde zu öffnen.


----------



## Ythnagour (26. Februar 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> Irgendwie fehlt mir die Antwortmöglichkeit: Verdammt jetzt wird WoW E-Sport tauglich und die PvE Spieler müssen unter dem ständigen rumgepatche/generfe leiden.



Dem kann ich nur beipflichten. Besonders jetzt wegen den geplanten Hexenmeister Änderungen.  Aderlass ist praktisch das, was den Hexenmeister ausmacht. Die einzig gute Änderung war bislang Eisblock für alle Magier...  selbst kleine Änderungen wie gezielter Schuss beim Jäger (kein schnelles umdrehen mehr) nerven einfach nur.

Ich bin dafür, dass eine getrennte PvP Version existiert. Da können wegen mir auch alle mit einer Axt, einem Schild, Manabällchen werfend und mit Heilfähigkeit rum rennen, damit auch ja keiner imba ist... das ist mir dann sch... egal. Mindestens aber sollten alle PvP Balancing Änderungen nur im PvP gelten, so wie jetzt mit den Manatränken.


----------



## BrainInBlack (26. Februar 2008)

/signed

Ich vermisse total das PvE... es dreht sich alles nur noch um Ehre, Arenapunkte und PvP-Ballance.

Schon mal die Patch notes gelesen? 99,9% PvP Balance, der Rest teilt sich in ein paar Fixes und kleineren Änderungen im PvE. Ich fühle mich als PvEler total verarscht und werde mich warscheinlich bald nach einer Alternative umschauen mussen... ner Handvoll PvP Hirnis sei dank!


----------



## Kregar (26. Februar 2008)

Da momentan tendenziell der gewinnt, der das meiste CC ins Team mitnimmt, (und einigermaßen spielen kann) ist das ganze schlicht zu unausgeglichen. Rang 1 CC, welches praktisch kein Mana kostet, reicht locker um den Gegner außer Gefecht zu setzen und ist dank lediglich 15 Sekunden Diminishing Returns (in Verbindung mit der entsprechenden Anzeige wanns ausläuft) zu leicht einsetzbar. Ich würde mir eine Überarbeitung der CC Timer wünschen. Schon alleine die Tatsache dass Pala-Stun, Schurken-Stuns, Hammer-Stuns, Ansturm-Stun alle auf verschiedenen Timern liegen, bzw. Frostnova und Frostnova vom Eispet auf verschiedenen Timern ist meines Erachtens eine zu krasse Balancing-Verfehlungen als Blizzard bescheinigen zu können ein gutes E-Sports Spiel abzuliefern.

Allerdings muss man B. zugute halten, dass es eben ihr erstes Spiel mit PVP ist, andere Firmen (Mythic) haben beim ersten Spiel (DAOC) denselben Fehler gemacht und sind folgerichtig beim zweiten Spiel (Warhammer) zu dem Entschluß gekommen kaum CC zu verwenden.


----------



## teh_jack (26. Februar 2008)

Also ich muss hier echt mal Kritik in Richtung Buffed Team abgeben:
Die Umfragen sind immer so ungenau. Besonders schlimm war's bei der Musik Umfrage letztens! Aber hier auch wieder, 
ich mein wenn ihr auf der einen Seite Auswahlmoeglichkeiten stellt, muesst ihr die doch auch auf der anderen stellen!
Ich zum Beispiel bin kein grosser PvP Fan, da mir der PvE Inhalt viel mehr bietet, aber ich finds gut, dass WoW jetzt 
eSports faehig wird, da ich auch ein grosser Fan von ESL, GIGA, etc Tunieren bin.

Und dann koennt ihr euch solche Antworten wie "Ich spiel kein WoW" echt sparen, denn das interessiert bei der Umfrage 
nun wirklich nicht! Es geht hier um ein diskussions beduerfstiges Thema, von der WoW Community an die WoW Community 
und wer nix dazu zu sagen hat soll es lassen!

Ich hab uebrigens "Super! Endlich wird WoW eSports-tauglich." genommen, da dass meiner Meinung noch am naechsten kommt.

mfg
jack


----------



## Minastirit (26. Februar 2008)

Eigentlich tolle sache .. nur wiso muss das was kosten 

da bleib ich lieber bei meinem pvp server auf dem ich auch pve machen kann wenn ich will ;D


----------



## Tikume (26. Februar 2008)

Ganz ehrlich? Das Ganze ist einfach nur marketingtechnischer Kunstgriff um irgendwo im Bereich E-Sports zu wildern. 
Und wirklich getrennt ist es ja auch nicht, da man ja offenbar nur über Arena Erfolge auf den regulären Servern (und dort eben mit entsprechend erfarmtem Equip) überhaupt Zugang zu den Arena Servern bekommt.

Wow ist ein Item/PvE Spiel. Genauso könnte man Hermes Phettberg in einen Bikini stopfen und zur Miss Wahl schicken.


----------



## Frank-414 (26. Februar 2008)

Ich persönlich brauch's nicht, da ich von Arenen noch weniger halte als von BGs. (Die gaukeln zumindest noch eine WoW-Story-Begründung für ihre Existenz vor...)

Trotzdem halte ich die Idee für gar nicht schlecht. Jemand mit Interesse daran kann sich so voll und ganz dem Kampf Mann gegen Mann widmen und muss vorher nicht einen Charakter hochleveln und aufpäppeln. Zudem wird ein wenig Chancengleichheit hergestellt, denn auf den normalen Realms kann ein frischer 70er gegen einen T6-Gegner nicht unendlich viel ausrichten, so gut er die eigene Klasse auch beherrschen mag. Ob WoW tatsächlich eSport-tauglich ist, keine Ahnung. Aber so ist sicherlich die bisher beste Möglichkeit dafür gefunden worden...


----------



## Qonix (26. Februar 2008)

Cyral schrieb:


> lasst uns das PVp doch gänzlich auf diese Server legen (und die Sonderregeln für Talente und Spells nur dort festlegen z.B. die verringerte Dauer für CC auf SpielerChars etc.), dann hört Blizzard vielleicht auch endlich auf Regeln und Spass im PVE zu nerven nur damit alles PVP tauglich wird


/sign


----------



## Fallout (26. Februar 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich? Das Ganze ist einfach nur marketingtechnischer Kunstgriff um irgendwo im Bereich E-Sports zu wildern.
> Und wirklich getrennt ist es ja auch nicht, da man ja offenbar nur über Arena Erfolge auf den regulären Servern (und dort eben mit entsprechend erfarmtem Equip) überhaupt Zugang zu den Arena Servern bekommt.
> 
> Wow ist ein Item/PvE Spiel. Genauso könnte man Hermes Phettberg in einen Bikini stopfen und zur Miss Wahl schicken.



ähm.. Wo hast du das her, dass man Arena Erfolge aufweisen muss? Hab ich noch nirgends gelesen auf der offiziellen Seite.


----------



## Kyni-AsyRat (26. Februar 2008)

Ach... Geld ausgeben damit ich lvl70, fertiges Equipt mit allen enchants habe??... Wohl von den Chinafarmer abgeguckt... Ich find sowas ist schön und gut für Leute dies nötig haben... Aber mal ehrlich... Ich spiele weiter WoW weil mich der Fortschritt reizt (Skill,Equipt). Warum sollt ich dann etwas kaufen wo eins davon wegfällt? ^^


----------



## Kyni-AsyRat (26. Februar 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich? Das Ganze ist einfach nur marketingtechnischer Kunstgriff um irgendwo im Bereich E-Sports zu wildern.
> Und wirklich getrennt ist es ja auch nicht, da man ja offenbar nur über Arena Erfolge auf den regulären Servern (und dort eben mit entsprechend erfarmtem Equip) überhaupt Zugang zu den Arena Servern bekommt.
> 
> Wow ist ein Item/PvE Spiel. Genauso könnte man Hermes Phettberg in einen Bikini stopfen und zur Miss Wahl schicken.



Verwechseltst du das mit Elite Gamern (Auch WoW Freaks genannt ^^) die DICH direkt ansprechen wenn du gut im PvP bist.



Tikume schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich? Das Ganze ist einfach nur marketingtechnischer Kunstgriff um irgendwo im Bereich E-Sports zu wildern.



Richtig... was bringt es denn alle PvP Spieler auf einen seperaten Server zu stecken?? Wenn ich eine 2000 Arena Wertung habe komme ich auch auf den regulären Servern automatisch auf gleich/ähnlich starke Gegner... Nur damit das Farmen und Sammeln wegfällt?....


----------



## Grizzla (26. Februar 2008)

Also so find ich es total super nice , ich liebe PvP und co. ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Doch habe ich es richtig verstanden das eine Arena-Turnier anmeldung 15euro kostet?

Das ist find ich eigentlich (wenn es stimmen sollte) eine abzocke da blizzard schon genug Geld vom Abo bekommt.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (26. Februar 2008)

Es ist ein guter Schritt von Blizzard. Damit haben sie den größten Faktor (Equip) zumindest ausgemertzt. Jedenfalls auf diesen besonderen Servern.

Was allerdings immernoch knapp über dem Skill liegt, ist das Glück.

Genau deshalb ist WoW NICHT E-Sportstauglich und wird es auch nie werden.

Ich habe in diesem Fall für:



> Separater Server oder nicht: dem PvP-System fehlt die Balance.



gestimmt.


----------



## PlutoII (26. Februar 2008)

Hmm also PVP find ich nett bei WoW wobei mir open pvp am meisten zusagt einfach nen Spieler der gegnerischen Fraktion treffen angreifen und hoffend das man gewinnt. Wenn der Feind überall lauern kann das mag ich am meisten.

An der Umfrage stört mich das es kein mittelding zwischen Super! Endlich wird WoW eSports-tauglich und Ich mag PvP, aber mit dem System kann ich nichts anfangen. Denn ich finde die Idee zwar  gut aber nich so super und halte nix davon das wow e-sportstauglich wird (hab die eizig "positive" Aussage gewählt (super))


----------



## Sempai02 (26. Februar 2008)

Ich halte nichts von dem pseudo-Esport. WoW ist so für Esport geeignet,wie Doom als Rundenstrategie. Vor allem die ganzen Nerfs für Arena nerven einfach nur. Als ob Blizzard mit so einem Schrott die PvPler vom Wechsel abhalten können,wenn erstmal WAR oder AoC kommt.


----------



## Georg217 (26. Februar 2008)

Zu viele noobs die mit kommen meiner Meinung nach. Finde das zwar ok aber man sollte sich nur melden dürfen wenn man Top 3 auf dem Server ist. 
Kann leider dies mal nicht selbst mit machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meela (26. Februar 2008)

Für die paar Prozent der WoW-Spieler, die sich gern in der Arena messen und sich bei einem solchen Turnier Chancen ausrechnen, bzw wissen wollen, wie gut sie wirklich sind, ist dies sicher eine tolle Sache.
Gelegenheitspvpler, wie vermutlich nicht nur ich einer bin, interessiert dieses "Angebot" von Seiten Blizzwards wohl kaum.
Das es dem PvP-System von WoW an Balancing, besonders 1-1 oder 2-2, fehlt ist unbestritten, aber auch der Unterschied zwischen PvPlern und PvElern, die zwischendurch doch mal das BG besuchen wollen ist einfach zu groß. Es fehlt die Möglichkeit, dass Stammgruppen gegeneinander antreten können, was meines Wissens in anderen MMOs möglich ist.


----------



## ThomasO (26. Februar 2008)

Seperate PvP Realms ?!

Von mir aus. Als alter Counterstrike zocker kann ich dem PvP System(-en) von WoW nicht viel Begeisterung entgegen bringen. Gäbe es nicht das ein oder andere Rüstungsteil gegen Marken und oder Ehre, wäre lediglich der gelegentliche Spass in BG´s interessant.

Sollen sich die sogenannten WoW-PvP Eliten auf diesen Realms die virtuellen Köpfe einschlagen. Für mich oder meinen Chars macht es keinen Unterschied.


----------



## Salika (26. Februar 2008)

ansich ist das ja ne tolle sache, aber dann sollten die auch für die server ihr pvp balance gedöns machen und nicht damit das pve zerstören


----------



## DiscStorasch (27. Februar 2008)

ein Sack Reis? Umgefallen, oh...

Ist mir aber sowas von egal was Blizz da vor hat!


----------



## funzl (27. Februar 2008)

also mir wärs ganz lieb wenn sie alles was mit pvp zu tun hat auf solche server verlagern und für pvp eigene entwickler einstellen damit sie sich auch wieder auf die weiterentwicklung des pve-contents konzentrieren können. ausserdem kann blizzard dann dort ihren ganzen pvp-balancing-ranz einbauen und verschont uns pve-spieler mit irgendwelchen trink- und aderlass-nerfs nur damit klasse xyz nicht so viel mana in einem scheiß arena-match bekommt wo du fürs verrecken auch noch mit epics belohnt wirst. ich mein musst ja nicht ein einziges spiel gewinnen und kannst dir auch dein t5-äquivalentes equip holen. im pve bekommst eben nix wenn du nicht gewinnst. blizzard sollte mal über ihre pvp-politik nach- bzw. gewaltig umdenken!


----------



## Jukewa (27. Februar 2008)

Also ich finde die Idee super. 

Man kann sich gegen einen meiner meinung nach geringen kostenfaktor 70er erstellen diese voll equipen und man sieht ob einem eine klasse liegt. das erleichtert es einem wenn man einen Twink hat den erst hochspielen zu müssen um zu wissen ob er einem liegt oder nicht. Klar das ist nicht sinn der sache aber ansich schaden tut es auch keinen. 

Zum Thema an sich finde es eine super idee. Wie im cast erwähnt schtein /schere/papier Prinzip. also doch ausgewogen und herausfordernd. Die Pro Gamer sind von den Servern ``weg`` zumindest meistens. und es bestehen gleiche bedinungen für alle. 15 Euro für eine Seson lassen sich auch bezahlen für die jenigen die die herausforderung suchen 

also von mir klares Daumen hoch


----------



## Wolle0rism (27. Februar 2008)

Bin ebenfalls der Meinung das Arena-Gedöns komplett von den contentservern auf die neuen PVP-Arena Realms zu verlegen. Arena ist ein Grund warum der normale Storycontent auf den Realms immer weiter untergeht und jeder Hansel meint er kann schnell geile Arenaklamotten bekommen um dann damit die großen Instanzen gehn zu können. Und was noch schlimmer ist, das man ab demnächst das S2 einfach kaufen kann, damit nochmehr anfangen den Storycontent zu vernachlässigen und aus WoW ein reines Kinder-PVP Game zu machen.

Open PvP Ja, Arena PvP definitiv NEIN!


----------



## Schlagetot (27. Februar 2008)

Was als antwortmöglichkeit fehlt: Ich spiele arena, aber nicht so gut als das es mich betreffen würde.
Also mir ist es egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mauridon (27. Februar 2008)

ich finde es überhaupt nicht schön das wow immer mehr in diesen e sports bereich rutscht!


----------



## DirtyCrow (27. Februar 2008)

Was für eine Riesenscheiße, WoW wird genau so enden wie CS und die anderen "Skiller" Games, mit dem Unterschied dass es nicht dafür gemacht ist.

Die Schwemme der möchtegern Progamer, denen PvP eher als Schwanzverlängerung oder einzige Möglichkeit an Epics zu kommen dient, als als kleine Abwechslung vom eigentlichen Game hat ja eh schon extrem zugenommen.
World of Warcraft ist nunmal ein Rollenspiel und kein EgoShooter, die Balance ist mehr als erbärmlich weil die Klassen dazu geschaffen wurden gemeinsam zu agieren und nicht gegeneinander.

PvP wird für mich weiterhin eine kleine Abwechslung am Rande sein, oder eben mal ein kleines Epic für nen Twink, aber niemals etwas, das über PvE steht oder gar Hauptbeschäftigung wird.


----------



## Sequeira (27. Februar 2008)

Nabend,
ich finde die Idee gut, Realms für Arena-Turniere einzurichten. Oft wird gemeckert WoW sei ein PvE-Spiel, dies is nun ein großer Schritt in Richtung PvP und schon wieder gibt es Leute die irgend etwas zu meckern haben. Wer nicht auf PvP steht dem kanns ja eigentlich auch am Hinterteil vorbeigehen. 

MFG

_SEQ_


----------



## Aschingrai (27. Februar 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich? Das Ganze ist einfach nur marketingtechnischer Kunstgriff um irgendwo im Bereich E-Sports zu wildern.
> Und wirklich getrennt ist es ja auch nicht, da man ja offenbar nur über Arena Erfolge auf den regulären Servern (und dort eben mit entsprechend erfarmtem Equip) überhaupt Zugang zu den Arena Servern bekommt.
> 
> Wow ist ein Item/PvE Spiel. Genauso könnte man Hermes Phettberg in einen Bikini stopfen und zur Miss Wahl schicken.




Meine Meinung, gibt nix hinzuzufügen


----------



## Dranay (28. Februar 2008)

Find ich cool, endlich richtig PvP Zocken^^ Kann es kaum erwarten


----------



## Tja (28. Februar 2008)

Finds super und werde das ein oder andere Turnier sicher ansehen.


----------



## Thelife (28. Februar 2008)

Cyral schrieb:


> lasst uns das PVp doch gänzlich auf diese Server legen (und die Sonderregeln für Talente und Spells nur dort festlegen z.B. die verringerte Dauer für CC auf SpielerChars etc.), dann hört Blizzard vielleicht auch endlich auf Regeln und Spass im PVE zu nerven nur damit alles PVP tauglich wird



Sowas von /sign  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gwynny (29. Februar 2008)

Mir persönlich kann es egal sein, da ich nicht der große PvP Fan bin, aber für andere Spieler ist es sicher klasse.

LG Gwynny


----------



## schoeni (3. März 2008)

mir fehlen folgende möglichkeiten zur auswahl:
-selbst kein pvp fan aber ich steh positiv zu diesen servern
-kein pvp player aber ich werd dieses system mal ausprobiern

naja aber derzeit is mir das pvp system nicht ganz geheuer, ich will auch nicht immer von schurken und hexern umgehaun werden^^


----------



## drunker (5. März 2008)

meine meinung: sollen sie den kram auf eigenen serven machen. und die arena wieder von den normalen servern befreien ... 

die ganzen änderungen im PvE aufgrund des e-sport-hypes nerven nur noch ...


----------



## ethandriel (13. März 2008)

Ich denke es ist eine neue art spieler zu werben die nicht erst ihren char auf lvl 70 leveln wollen und dann noch für pvp/pve eqip raiden bzw ehre/arena punkte farmen wollen. Ihr zweites ziel ist es warscheinlich wow eben e-sport tauglich machen und so noch höhere popularität zu gewährleisten, daher 6,7 Milliarden: Weltherrschaft!^^ 

-=etha=-


----------



## Weldras (17. März 2008)

mal ne Frage bleiben diese arena-realms für immer oder werden die nur für das kommende Turnier eröffnet und wieder gelöscht?

greez


----------



## takee (22. März 2008)

find ich gut 
Klar im 2on2 herrschen Balance Probleme aber gerade im 5on5 gibt es doch potenzial.


----------



## Dominik aka Locke (30. März 2008)

Ich finde es nicht sehr gut da es geld kostett um auf diese realms zu kommen


----------



## Arlox93 (30. März 2008)

Ich find ganz super eingedlich endlich ma mehr entlasstung au dne servern!^^
So langsam nervt es auch das jeder damit prallt das er voll episch equipt is mit pvp is das ja net schwer!
Find ich super mit en server !


----------



## Zidinjo (31. März 2008)

Junge ... Höre auf


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (8. April 2008)

neue extra abzocke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber die pvpfreaks wirds freuen endlich fair kämpfen zu könenn, auch wenn dann das arenagefarme auf den normalen realms doch irgendwie sinnfrei geworden it für die high end arenaspieler


----------



## Merlinia (13. April 2008)

Also ich fänd son extra server geil, gibts ja auch eigentlich schon mit den Arenatunieren, wenns die server genauso wie der Arenatunierserver wär ..oh man wie geil, ich wär ja auch drauf aber bezahl dafür keine 20 euro^^


----------



## JanR (14. April 2008)

Ich gehör zu world pvp fraktion sprich hauen was mir vor die nase kommt arena is für mich persönlich zu schnell ich spiel lieber lange kämpfe hatte mit meinem wl auch schon 5min duelle das is für nen 1on1 ne lusitge sache auch bgs machen spass aber arena nee lass ma


----------

